# Anavar



## maria1231 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi my name is maria, I being working out for over a year n 4 months and I have gain 10.2 pounds of leans mass. My struggle now is to get read of the access fat I have gain in my abdominal area. I have started cycle on anavar with 5mg a day, is being 5 days now and I have no felt any drastic difference on my body , just couple cramps when working out. Can any one give me any info on their results or their experience on anavar, should I stack or just keep anavar by itself .Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

@MissMartinez


----------



## maria1231 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have only being on it for 5 days I know I won't have anything showing yet. I work out sunday to Friday . biceps and traps on Mondays , Tuesday I do cardio and abs for 30 min, Wednesday back , Thursdays cardio 30 min, Friday quats and calves and Sundays hamstrings & glutes .

my eating is good 6 meals a day consisting on lean meat, veggies& fruits and good carbs must (brown rice , sweet potatoes and veggie pasta are my main ones ).

my next week should I start doing 10mg


----------



## maria1231 (Jul 23, 2015)

@MissMartinez thank you so much for responding to my post means a lot to have a little of you knowledge .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

maria1231 said:


> I have only being on it for 5 days I know I won't have anything showing yet. I work out sunday to Friday . biceps and traps on Mondays , Tuesday I do cardio and abs for 30 min, Wednesday back , Thursdays cardio 30 min, Friday quats and calves and Sundays hamstrings & glutes .
> 
> my eating is good 6 meals a day consisting on lean meat, veggies& fruits and good carbs must (brown rice , sweet potatoes and veggie pasta are my main ones ).
> 
> my next week should I start doing 10mg


You can start 10mg now, no need to wait.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Maria,

I've sent you a PM to try to help you with some advice because it seems like you have started this cycle without knowing enough about things, apologies if I'm off the mark but I thought it may be easier to discuss a few things with you directly.

Good luck with it all but feel free to email me if you think I can help!


----------

